# SAN JOSE CA | Samsung Semiconductor Headquarters | 58m | 191ft | 10 fl | Prep



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




robertee said:


> > *Samsung HQ Work Begins*
> >
> > With a bit of ceremonial dirt thrown, Samsung Semiconductor Inc. officially kicked off construction of its high-profile North San Jose campus, and the company pulled out all the stops to let the world know.
> >
> ...


----------

